# Leach Field Landscaping



## edwards3311 (Aug 11, 2021)

Hello,

We just moved into a new construction home, and are working to figure out landscaping. I am a novice at best and have found the process exciting, but also overwhelming! We put a patch of sod in the front and back of our house as a quick fix while we start to plan the larger layout.

One area that has me scratching my head is the side of our home. It's a nice large area that we intend to seed for grass this fall. But, we are next to a currently vacant lot, that I know will be built on in the next few years. We'd like to get started on some sort of privacy trees now along our property line, to get ahead of any future construction. The issue is that this side of our house also has our septic tank and drain field.

I would love anyone's thoughts on how to tackle this blank slate!


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

My leach field is always the greenest spot in my lawn! Grow grass on it


----------



## edwards3311 (Aug 11, 2021)

Thanks @rotolow! We'll definitely be putting grass. I was hoping to line the back edge with a few trees for privacy, but I'm nervous about distrusting the pipes.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

edwards3311 said:


> Thanks @rotolow! We'll definitely be putting grass. I was hoping to line the back edge with a few trees for privacy, but I'm nervous about distrusting the pipes.


You are absolutely right about worrying because trees can def do some harm. That said I would ask the builder to demarcate out the exact area of the tank and leach field. Take pictures and measurements and store it. This will be easy right now. Also put a cover where the septic opening is, like an irrigation box so you dont have to dig everytime and make a mess.

After that I would try and stay about 20ft from the leach field line. Good trees for privacy would be arbovitea, whatever type you like. Good privacy and not too much shade for grass to grow.

I used this as a guide even though I already have oak and maple planted about 25 to 30ft away but their screen idea makes a lot of sense and practical. It's a one time expense but worth it in my opinion.

https://homeguides.sfgate.com/plant-trees-near-leach-fields-49601.html


----------

